# Cash Pony aka CMFP.



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

I have recently decided to start a journal on here to talk all about Pony (Cash, who is actually 15.2... lol). Instead of wasting my time talking about the last 9 months I'm just going to post links to all my threads about him, to catch anyone up that wants to read this novel. 
About bit trouble when I first got him:
http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/dr-bristol-full-cheek-copper-snaffle-82297/

A month (to the day!) after I brought him home, was April 27th. I live in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, and keep him in Northport, which is just a 10 minute drive from my apartment to the barn. That was the day an EF-4 tornado killed 53 people in my town that I have grown to call home after 4 years. I found comfort in going to the barn over summer, and just riding, and really getting to know my new horse better. Now we are quite the two characters at the barn, he is a handful of charisma, but at the same time very loving, he has really learned to trust me since we have started trailer away from the barn, it's like he finally realizes wherever he goes, I'm always going to be there. 

Here is 2 weeks after the tornado:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/cash-pony-=-86857/

So the longer I have had him, the more stiff I have come to realize he is. LIKE so stiff, that if you stuck a steel pole from his poll to his tail, that isn't stiff enough.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/cash-stiff-88652/

He also, has a complete mind of his own... still working on that.. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/cash-says-hi-92640/

Then I went on a trip over the Halloween weekend to see my my sister in Florida, and came back home to this(which is still weak):

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/puncture-forearm-oct-30th-103518/


Also, he is pigeon toed, doesn't really bother me, we'll probably never even make it to first level dressage. haha.

http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/pigeon-toe-103675/

Moving right along, Pony can jump... sort of. 

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/gate-jump-advice-conflict-story-105681/

This is my solution to stiffness/ and I give him b-l pellets and cortaflex/ and if he is in pain he gets Naproxen... bute sucks, to put it nicely.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/equine-hanna-somatics-106965/

And last but not least, he is riding on a loose rein. Which is scary good for him.

http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/good-day-110170/

And that is all for today, as some of you know we had more tornados the other night, one that went just north of Northport, so it's been really wet. I tried riding (for real) on Sunday with my barrel racer friend Ashley, but it was just too wet for him and he was slipping and sliding, and it was the day before he got his feet trimmed. Anyways, I have been hopping on in the front yard of the barn in just a halter and walking him around. Which is always fun, and he listens so well to leg cues, if I didn't think he would take off with me, I would ride him bridleless all the time.

Anyways. I'll talk more about him on here. And If you read all this, congratulations. 
:happydance:


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

he is learning to leg yield, he definitely did a few correct steps of it today, from feel alone, but he is still letting his hind end drag out the back.


----------

